# The Keys of middle earth



## 1stvermont (Aug 12, 2021)

Has anyone read The keys of Middle-earth by S.Lee and Elizabeth Solopova? i was wondering what kinds of sources are used [is it only the Icelandic sagas etc] and what kind of comparisons are made between Tolkiens world and those sources. Is it "inspirations" taking of names etc


----------

